# CL near Dartford Kent???



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all, another favour needed please. Could a member of the Caravan Club please check if there is a CL near Dartford or Gravesend Kent. I am not a member (yet) and am unable to search their CL database. If there is a suitable site in the area I will probably be joining. 

I am trying to find somewhere near public transport to Swanscombe or a short taxi ride away as I will probably be getting a little drunk and will not be fit to drive.

If anyone knows of any private sites in the area please help as I have been unable to locate any. 

The nearest I have got are C&CC CS's at Fawkham and Istead Rise

Any help greatly appreciated. 

Regards Paul


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Paul

*Little Pescot - Dartford, Kent, England*
Mr B A Cherry
Little Pescot
Main Road
Longfield
Dartford
DA3 7AE
England
Telephone - 01474 706293

GPS co-ordinates
Latitude: 51.392266013427303, Longitude: 0.322866990769617

*Nurstead Hill Farm - Dartford, Kent, England*
Mr D Broomfield
Nurstead Hill Farm
Longfield Hill
Dartford
DA3 7AN
England
Telephone - 01474 702954

GPS co-ordinates
Latitude: 51.388994352814898, Longitude: 0.334379514739511

Gerald


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Gerald, thanks for the very quick reply, I will check out the locations. Can you confirm that they are CL's if so I will have to join.

Regards Paul


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

TheFoxes said:


> Can you confirm that they are CL's if so I will have to join.


Yep, they're CLs :wink:

Gerald


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks again

Paul


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Paul
I think the CL at Istead Rise will be nearer than Longfield. Swanscombe is right at the edge of Dartford Borough but not really near Dartford itself.

Sonja


----------

